# 724 (model #38050)



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I just received a 724, Model 38050 from 1977 ....

If anyone has this unit with the original tires still on it, could you tell me the tire size it came with.

The one I received has new tires (14x4.00-6), but appear to large, as in from the newer models, as it sits too high in the rear.

It appears a 12 or 13 inch would have been appropriate.

The on line parts does not list a tire size, or at least I cant seem to find it. This is my first Toro I received.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome! finally some Red in your Shed!

I put 13 x 4.00-6 X-tracs on a 724 for a neighbor. The height is fine however I recall struggling to set the bead b/c of the width...would've preferred it to be a tad wider.









Saving a Toro 724 (38050)


Or watched you blowing snow this week with the other Toro




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

originally on my 724:









I powder coated the wheels (had it done) and got some Carlisles


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Maybe contact PartsTree for further info? Ad is for chains BUT they are meant to fit OEM tires


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks all ... I figured these were not the original size ... I am going to paint the rims anyway, so ill put the correct size back on. I will be able to get good money for the new ones on it, as they are as aggressive as the XTrac, just the wrong size, to large for this machine.

@classiccat,

In the future, remove the valve from the stem, put a small ratchet strap around the center of the tire to bring the bead to the rim, when you put in the initial air and seal it, be quick to screw the valve back in the stem., works flawless ... you can jet a small ratchet strap at Walmart, Harbor Freight, Amazon, etc..... if you don't have one. I also have the min-tire changer from Harbor freight.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Oneacer said:


> Thanks all ... I figured these were not the original size ... I am going to paint the rims anyway, so ill put the correct size back on. I will be able to get good money for the new ones on it, as they are as aggressive as the XTrac, just the wrong size, to large for this machine.
> 
> @classiccat,
> 
> In the future, remove the valve from the stem, put a small ratchet strap around the center of the tire to bring the bead to the rim, when you put in the initial air and seal it, be quick to screw the valve back in the stem., works flawless ... you can jet a small ratchet strap at Walmart, Harbor Freight, Amazon, etc..... if you don't have one. I also have the min-tire changer from Harbor freight.


the HF tire changer, ratchet strap and removing the schrader valve core is my SOP.


----------

